# deb Pakete auf Fedora installieren ?



## knopper (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

weiss jemand wie es geht ?


----------



## imweasel (15. November 2004)

Hi,

so einfach Pakete von Debian unter Fedora zu installieren würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht. Aber du kannst es mal mit 
	
	
	



```
alien -r paket.deb
```
 versuchen.

Oder du öffnest das Paket mit *mc* und kopierst dir die Dateien rauskopieren.


----------



## Ben Ben (15. November 2004)

Ist apt bzw. dpkg nicht immernoch in Fedora vorhanden? Also zumindest in YellowDog, welches auf Fedora basiert wars das noch...wie gut das allerdings funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen...


----------

